# First bear!!!



## Russdaddy (Nov 10, 2012)

What a rush!...... dressed weight 130#. Came in very quietly, right behind treestand. Saw black out of the corner of my eyes. Thought it was a turkey. Took a closer look and no more than 10 yds away there he stood. My heart was beating so hard I could feel it in my ears. He finaly came around for a shot. Hit em in the spine just below neck, and he dropped in his tracks. (130# bear is much harder to get out of the woods than a 130# deer imo) Thank the lord for good friends that helped get em out. Probably will tan the hide, possibly do a mount. Any ideas on things I can do with the  paws/claws. Can't wait to try cooking bear meat. It will be a first for me.....still trying to ge pic uploaded...


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 10, 2012)

congrats on the bear. what county? try cooking in the crock pot, thats the best way ive found


----------



## deadend (Nov 10, 2012)

Grill the backstraps with salt and pepper.  Trust me.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 10, 2012)

Cook it in crock pot. Then flour it and fry. Great stuff.


----------



## Russdaddy (Nov 10, 2012)

THanks for the tips. Was killed in Gilmer County. i've tried uploading pics but not having much luck.


----------



## Limbbaconeer (Nov 11, 2012)

Very nice!  Would love to see a pic.


----------



## Wetzel (Nov 11, 2012)

Congratulations!  Also would like to see a picture.


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 11, 2012)

Russdaddy said:


> THanks for the tips. Was killed in Gilmer County. i've tried uploading pics but not having much luck.



CONGRATS!! Man I bet that WAS A RUSH!! Never heard him huh?  

Amazing how such a large creature can move through the woods so quietly


----------



## Russdaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

hope the picture makes it this time....


----------



## pnome (Nov 12, 2012)

Very nice!  Congrats!


----------



## Nugefan (Nov 12, 2012)

congrats ...


----------



## 2-shot (Nov 12, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## oatmeal1 (Nov 12, 2012)

Excellent!


----------



## ripplerider (Nov 12, 2012)

Nice! Perfect eating and dragging size.


----------



## FMBear (Nov 12, 2012)

Congrats!  Enjoy the steaks, burgers, and chili!


----------



## Russdaddy (Nov 13, 2012)

That was one of the most fun hunts I have ever had!


----------



## okie32541 (Nov 13, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## chevyman10709 (Nov 14, 2012)

congrats


----------



## Troy Butler (Nov 14, 2012)

nice  congrats


----------



## Lparker73 (Nov 14, 2012)

congrats


----------



## bany (Nov 14, 2012)

nice!


----------

